# Joey



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Died on 14th feb after having unexpected seizures. Full diagnosis was not possible. Vets thought he may have had nuro problems. R.I.P Joey. You have left a huge whole in our hearts. Love you. x


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

R.I.P Joey, sorry forr your loss


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you x


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

RIP joey x


----------



## missy_moo (Oct 9, 2008)

RIP Joey x


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

aww im so sorry.

RIP


----------

